# Baby carrier for a preemie?



## roxie78

I'm looking to get a carrier of some sort for Poppy to use in a few weeks time onwards. She is still only 6lb 4oz and I know a lot of them they have to be nearer 8lb to use them. I've looked at a few and like the look of the baby bjorn ones and the close baby ones. Does anyone have any experience of using a carrier on such a small baby or could recommend any?


----------



## Fiestagal

I used a moby wrap from 5lb. It's was great, really soft and snug. It's a bit like tying a shoelace but easy when you know how. The Close is very similar. I think the BB are a bit too structured, I think they are also frowned on by slingers. Have a look at the petit poppet website, they have a try before you buy.


----------



## hekate

I used a soft wrap like the moby from about 5/6lbs....I also have a stretchy wrap which feels quite nice when they are little and I found the stretchy wrap easier to adjust and I can get him out without undoing the wrap and use again without having to re-tie it....

I don't think the structures one are suitable just yet, because of the hip development...
in the wrap they can be in the "froggy" position...iykwim:haha:


----------



## cat81

I have both the Close baby carrier and the Baby Bjorn. When Thomas first came out of hospital he weighed about 5lb and I used the Close carrier loads. It was fantastic and he loved being in it and would sleep for hours. I also liked the fact that he was tucked right into me so if I went somewhere, people could have a peek at him but he wouldn't get passed around (which I really didn't want as he was so tiny and I didn't want him to catch any germs). 

Once he got bigger, I started using the Baby Bjorn sling instead as it was much easier to get him in and out of. I still occasionally use this one (walked to baby group with him in it this morning) but at 13lb 7oz, he is now a bit heavy and my back starts to hurt after a while. 

I bought the Close carrier new at the baby show when I was pregnant and got the Baby Bjorn one off ebay. If you can get a second hand one, it may be a good idea as you will probably only use it for a few months. Do any of your friends have one you could try before you get one as I think slings are quite a personal thing and different people may find different ones suit them better.


----------



## roxie78

Thanks for all the replies, How long do the close baby and moby wraps take to get on cos I'd be using it in the mornings when I'm taking my 2 year old son to nursery so need something fairly quick and easy. Looks like I might go for one of those 2 though. :)


----------



## Fiestagal

I reckon I can get the moby on in 30 seconds. Also if I was going out in the car I'd put on the moby on at home and then put the baby in the wrap when we got to our destination. 

There are plenty of videos on you tube demonstrating how to put them on.


----------



## ~Krissy~

I prefer a ring sling or a Moby wrap. With a ring sling, it's much faster in town & I can carry them upright, chest to chest (froggied in). Sorta like you'd do in the wrap since it's adjustable (I do not recommend the ring slings that have all that padding on them. I found them bulky and hard to adjust.) At home I like both the ring sling and the wrap. The wrap just takes me longer to put on in town and I don't like the tails dragging the ground getting all dirty.


----------

